# R34 G-TT Tuning Advice



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

At the moment our 34 has a few mods, when we first bought the car it had a new cat-back exhaust, (unsure on the brand) and the HKS super flow induction kit will be here in a few days. it also has different wheels and some kumho exstas(if thats how you spell it) as far as i know it doesnt have any other mods from when it was imported.
i was really wondering what would be the next best things to upgrade, power and mabye handling, brakes wise.

Thanks


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

Best upgrade course (in addition to what you already have):

De-cat
Downpipe
ECU (either stand alone or piggy back)
Decent Plugs + Possibly Coils.
Boost controller.
Mapping.

Should see you good for 320bhp. I would recommend standard brakes with decent pads.


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

any reccomendations on ideal brands, parts? been looking at power fcs and blitz boost controllers, and for downpipes there seem to be a few about, but i get confused about what comes with some of the kits! im guessing just turbo back to the decta pipe, then through the cat-back ima guessing?
sorry for the daftness lol

thanks


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

Well for the downpipe and de-cat, they are really just lengths of pipe, so no need to spend a fortune on big name brands. I would recommend JapSpeed for them. (Make sure you get an R34 specific de-cat pipe).

Your choice of ECU depends or whether you have a manual or automatic gearbox as some ECU's don't support the tiptronics. It also depends on how much you want to upgrade, a piggyback will get you to the Stage 1 that I listed, however you might want to go standalone for future proofing further upgrades later. Obviously the standalone is more expensive.

Boost controllers, well everyone has a preference, I use a Gizzmo and I've been very happy with it. Just make sure you get an electronic one with a decent solenoid, check some reviews on the internet.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Il PM you a useful link...:thumbsup:


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks for the replys:thumbsup:
price wise im not really bothered, just obviuosly i dont want to be skimping on important bits! i doubt it will be going past stage 1 for a looong time yet, so a piggyback is probably best, and for decats and downpipe ive checked the japspeeds out and they look ideal, and theres a few autobahn decats off an ebay shop that seem genuine, for cheap. and its a manual
will take a look at the gizzmo mate, thanks!

thanks


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

The Gizzmo controller is a great bit of kit and you can have your standard ecu mapped at Rising Sun Performance(im sure they supply and fit the Gizzmo's aswell).


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

is rising sun the only ican get standard ecu mapped? as im based near middlesborough!

thanks


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

thetoffinator said:


> is rising sun the only ican get standard ecu mapped? as im based near middlesborough!
> 
> thanks


all you have to do is post them your ecu mate and then turn them around in a few days so you dont need to go there


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

thats bloody good! will see what parts il be getting, then get it done!

thanks


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry to say you cant just post the ecu for the GTT,it has to have a new board fitted in and be run on the dyno to properly set it up so it will involve a trip to RSP.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Julio2906 said:


> Sorry to say you cant just post the ecu for the GTT,it has to have a new board fitted in and be run on the dyno to properly set it up so it will involve a trip to RSP.


ah wasnt awatre of that, sorry :nervous:

Was confusing it with their R33 chips


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

A custom re-map would be more beneficial as it would be tailored specificaly for your car.

Make a trip of it and find a nice hotel some where, you wont regret the drive back!


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Honey on the SOC had her GTT done and got over 400bhp,I was going to have mine done at RSP but managed to get a Apexi PFC Pro so never did,from what ive heard about them they are superb,not heard one bad thing about their work so would be well worth the trip.


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

400bhp sounds intersting.....:smokin:
and true if you think about it it would be best to travel to the garage, make a day or 2 of it, then drive sensibly back.







:chuckle:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Julio2906 said:


> Honey on the SOC had her GTT done and got over 400bhp,I was going to have mine done at RSP but managed to get a Apexi PFC Pro so never did,from what ive heard about them they are superb,not heard one bad thing about their work so would be well worth the trip.


Hi mate, was that on a standard Turbo?

Properly reset (no Dyno remapping, but street remapped with proper hardware (V-Pro,PFC&co), we never got more then 370HP at the wheels and that was with a decat downpipe and titan exhaust piping and bigger Intercooler.400 HP on this tiny Turbo is not really optimal in my view, also does the fuel not come quick and in volume enough to properly let the engine output effective 400HP through the revs. The GTT standard engine setup has many disadvantages if you just start upgrading some parts and then try to get a proper remap out of it.

I would recommand to buy a bigger Turbo streight away, bigger Intercooler, bigger Injectors and uprated fuel pump, then maybe an oil cooler and get the howl thing remapped professionaly on a Dyno or better on the street by competent peeps. 

Other note: I went to a small drag race recently where amateurs competed. There have been 6 GTTs and all were running standard Turbos. Despite everyone draging at maximum bar for the Turbo, there was a hudge power delievery difference between cars professionally remapped at GTR tuners and the ones with simple plug in computers . . . allways go for a full remap.:thumbsup:


----------

